# Hey, all you England residents!



## SueDonJ (Apr 14, 2009)

There is a thread over on the Community Board about Britain's Got Talent and the amazing performance given by Susan Boyle.  We're all fascinated and want to know when the show airs/how it works/when can we expect to see her again?

Please, come on over here and join in!

thanks,


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 15, 2009)

Duplicate thread closed.


----------

